# [Anleitung] nVidia Telemetrie deaktivieren



## Mueller1 (8. November 2016)

gelöscht, da nicht mehr aktuell


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. November 2016)

Vielen Dank von unserer Seite für die geleistete Arbeit und die anschauliche Anleitung! 

Schade, dass NVidia keine Option anbietet wo man all das mit einem simplen Häkchen erledigen könnte - und gut dass es User wie dich gibt die aufzeigen wies von Hand geht.


----------



## naruto8073 (8. November 2016)

Gute Arbeit  
Danke


----------



## Amon (8. November 2016)

Sauber!

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Mueller1 (8. November 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Schade, dass NVidia keine Option anbietet wo man all das mit einem simplen Häkchen erledigen könnte - und gut dass es User wie dich gibt die aufzeigen wies von Hand geht.


Ja allerdings. Das scheint aktuell leider eine gängige Unart so ziemlich aller Hersteller zu sein. Intel installiert ebenfalls einen Telemetrie-Dienst, der sich nur von Hand abschalten lässt, Microsoft hat bekanntermaßen Telemetrie-Funktionen in die Windows 10 die man nur in der Enterprise-Version vollständig abschalten kann usw.

Deswegen habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht diese Anleitung mit der PCGH Community zu teilen, wer ein Opt-Out will bekommt es damit


----------



## Antizigo (8. November 2016)

Mh, finde bei mir keine "NvTmMon", "NvTmRep", "NvTmRepOnLogon" Prozesse mit dem 375.76 Treiber.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mueller1 (8. November 2016)

Antizigo schrieb:


> Mh, finde bei mir keine "NvTmMon", "NvTmRep", "NvTmRepOnLogon" Prozesse mit dem 375.76 Treiber.


Hast du GeForce Experience bei dir installiert? Wie genau hast du den Treiber installiert und welches OS nutzt du?

Bei dir fehlen auch diverse andere nVidia-Dienste wie der "Wireless Controller Service", die Streaming-Unterstützung, der nVidia Virtual Audio Treiber und dass du die nVidia-Systemsteuerung über das Kontext-Menü auf dem Desktop aufrufen kannst.


----------



## Antizigo (9. November 2016)

Nein, habe GeForce Experience nicht. Entpackt, unter "C:\NVIDIA\DisplayDriver\375.76\Win10_64\International" den "Update.Core" Ordner gelöscht und die setup.exe gestartet. Hacken nur bei Display Driver gesetzt.
Habe Windows 10 64 bit.

Edit: der "Update.Core"-Ordner enthält anscheinend die ganzen Telemetrie-Dateien. Er ist aber nicht für die Installation der Treiber erforderlich.


----------



## Mueller1 (9. November 2016)

*Update vom 9.11.*

*Schritt 3* auf Grund der neuesten Erkenntnisse angepasst. NvTelemetryAPI32.dll umzubennen ist zwar nicht zwangsweise erforderlich, verhindert aber dass der Container-Service ständig probiert das nicht mehr vorhandene Plugin zu laden.

Leider hat Schritt 3 zur Konsequenz, dass die Spieleliste in GeForce Experience nicht mehr aktualisiert werden kann. nVidia hat die Funktion von GeForce Experience so eng mit dem Telemetrie-Plugin verzahnt, dass es leider nicht anders geht. Die schon zuvor erfassten Spiele gehen durch den Schritt aber in GeForce Experience nicht verloren.

Wer die Funktionalität von GeForce Experience komplett behalten möchte sollte Schritt 3 auslassen. Dabei werden dann zwar trotzdem ständig Telemetrie-Daten vom nVidia Dienst erfasst, sie können aber nicht mehr an nVidia geschickt werden auf Grund der Netzwerk-Blockade.

Erster Post entsprechend angepasst.


----------



## Flexsist (21. November 2016)

Ich habe auch kein Experience installiert. Welche Schritte kann bzw. muss ich auslassen?

Edit: Win7

Bei mir scheint garnichts zu funktionieren. Dienst nicht installiert....nicht gefunden...pfad existiert nicht...etc etc...

MfG


----------



## Mueller1 (21. November 2016)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Ich habe auch kein Experience installiert. Welche Schritte kann bzw. muss ich auslassen?
> 
> Edit: Win7
> 
> Bei mir scheint garnichts zu funktionieren. Dienst nicht installiert....nicht gefunden...pfad existiert nicht...etc etc...


Wenn der NvContainerLocalSystem Dienst bei dir nicht läuft und die Aufgaben in der Aufgabenplanung nicht existieren musst du eigentlich gar nichts machen. Du kannst vorsichtshalber den 4. Schritt durchführen, dann solltest du auf der sicheren Seite sein.

Darf ich fragen, wie genau du die nVidia Treiber bei dir installiert hast und welche Version? Hast du den normalen Installer genommen?


----------



## Flexsist (21. November 2016)

Installiert ist (noch) der 375.76. Werde aber nachher noch auf den 375.95 wechseln.
Ich nutze den normalen Installer ja, aber ich wähle viele Optionen ab beim Installieren. Z.B das ganze 3D gedönnse usw. Installiert wird nur der Bildschirmtreiber. HDMI Audiotreiber und Nvidia PhysX nur wenn sich die Version geändert hat. Den Rest wähle ich immer ab, da ich dafür keine Verwendung habe.

Ich werde es nach dem Update nochmal "normal" nach deiner Anleitung versuchen (Ohne die Experience Schritte). Eventuell ändert sich dann da ja noch was.
*
EDIT:
*Funktioniert hat nichts.
Vollständigkeitshalber habe ich aber dann noch den Netzwerkverkehr (sofern es noch einen gibt) zu den Nvidia Servern blockiert.

Dann ist es ja wirklich das einfachste, wenn man GeForce-Experience erst garnicht mit installiert.

Achja,  bei dem Konsolenbefehl fehlt das Leerzeichen nach dem Gleichheitszeichen.  Also mein Windows wollte da ein Leerzeichen haben. 

```
sc config NvContainerLocalSystem start=disabled
```


MfG


----------



## Mueller1 (22. November 2016)

Flexsist schrieb:


> *EDIT:
> *Funktioniert hat nichts.


Das ist ein gutes Zeichen. Das bedeutet, dass die Programme/Dienste für die Telemetrie-Erfassung nicht aktiv sind oder existieren. Ich werde die Anleitung demnächst für den Fall ergänzen.



Flexsist schrieb:


> Vollständigkeitshalber habe ich aber dann noch den Netzwerkverkehr (sofern es noch einen gibt) zu den Nvidia Servern blockiert.


Das schadet auf jeden Fall nicht, sofern man GeForce Experience ohnehin nicht verwendet. Im Gegenteil sollte es jede eventuelle Datenübertragung vom Installer selbst ebenfalls unterbinden. Ob/was der Installer überträgt habe ich aber noch nicht untersucht.



Flexsist schrieb:


> Dann ist es ja wirklich das einfachste, wenn man GeForce-Experience erst garnicht mit installiert.


Das stimmt aktuell wohl. Ich werde aber noch demnächst die Anleitung dahingehend ergänzen, dass man eventuell einen Kompromiss finden kann. D.h. GeForce Experience bspw. für die Treibersuche und die Spiele-Profile nutzen und gleichzeitig die Telemetrie soweit wie möglich unterbinden.



Flexsist schrieb:


> Achja,  bei dem Konsolenbefehl fehlt das Leerzeichen nach dem Gleichheitszeichen.  Also mein Windows wollte da ein Leerzeichen haben.
> 
> ```
> sc config NvContainerLocalSystem start=disabled
> ```


Danke für den Hinweis! Windows 10 vergibt diesen kleinen Fehler wohl im Gegensatz zu Windows 7, ich passe die Aufrufe in Posting an.


----------



## Mueller1 (25. November 2016)

Bei einem der Hosts in Schritt 4 war ein Dreher drin, statt ...


> gfswl.geforce.com


... muss es lauten ...


> gfwsl.geforce.com


(im unteren Bereich war es bereits richtig gelistet)

Ich habe inzwischen den relevanten Netzwerkverkehr analysiert und werde  in den nächsten Tagen die Anleitung auf Basis der neuen Infos anpassen.  Im Spoiler-Bereich "Netzwerkverkehr" habe ich das Meiste aufgelistet,  was verschickt wird.

Das Ausmaß ist ziemlich erschreckend. Es fängt mit exakten Daten an wann  ein Spiel heruntergeladen und installiert wurde, wann exakt es wie  lange gespielt wurde und reicht bis zur SID des Windows-Nutzers dessen  Daten erfasst wurden.


----------



## Mueller1 (26. November 2016)

Ich habe die Anleitung aktualisiert, auch für diejenigen, die GeForce Experience nicht installiert haben.


----------



## Mylo (2. Dezember 2016)

na und? dann sollen die doch sammeln!? wo ist das problem?


----------



## marvinj (9. Dezember 2016)

Danke dir. Habe das Mist-Tool aus installiert, um Shadowplay nutzen zu können. LEider gibt es akutell nichts Besseres. Naja. Nachdem aber alle meine Spiele gescannt wurde, bin ich bald ausgetickt. In den Lizenzbedingungen steht drin, die können nun meinem Konto zugeordnet werden (also welche Spiele ich habe...).
Gut, dass ich Email-Adressen für so einen Unfug habe.
Nun habe ich dank deienr Anleitung alles deaktiviert was die so funken, die Klappspaten 
Thx!

Edit:
Hab es nun wieder deinstalliert. Mit dem MSI Afterbruner und ein paar Anpaassungen dort, kann man mithilfe der MPEG Komprimierung auch genauso gut aufnehmen. Kostet vielleicht 3% FPS, aber sonst nix, auch keine Daten.


----------



## Mueller1 (10. Dezember 2016)

marvinj schrieb:


> Danke dir. Habe das Mist-Tool aus installiert, um Shadowplay nutzen zu können. LEider gibt es akutell nichts Besseres. Naja. Nachdem aber alle meine Spiele gescannt wurde, bin ich bald ausgetickt. In den Lizenzbedingungen steht drin, die können nun meinem Konto zugeordnet werden (also welche Spiele ich habe...).
> Gut, dass ich Email-Adressen für so einen Unfug habe.


Falls es dich interessiert, welche Daten von dir bereits an nVidia übertragen wurden, dann kannst du das im Spoiler-Bereich "Netzwerkverkehr" im ersten Posting nachlesen.

Leider verwendet die nVidia Telemetrie auch noch zusätzlich Google Analytics zum Tracken von Daten, so dass man hier noch weitere Spuren bei Google hinterlässt. Welche Daten hier genau verschickt werden habe ich noch nicht analysiert.

War auf jeden Fall eine gute Entscheidung von dir, eine E-Mail-Adresse zu nutzen, die nicht direkt dir als Person zugeordnet werden kann.



marvinj schrieb:


> Nun habe ich dank deienr Anleitung alles deaktiviert was die so funken, die Klappspaten
> Thx!


Gerne doch.


----------



## marvinj (27. Januar 2017)

Kleines Update:
In der aktuellen Version taucht so Shadowplay garnicht mehr auf, da der Teilen Button verschwunden ist.
Danke NVIDIA


----------



## Hoerli1337 (13. April 2017)

@marvinj
Drück mal Alt + Z - Bei mir erscheint dann das Overlay. Der Button an sich fehlt tatsächlich.

Hinweis: Das Auto-Updaten von GeForce Experience ist aktuell NICHT geblockt. Daher lad das Schrott-Tool brav neue Daten aus dem Netz.


----------



## Mueller1 (22. April 2017)

marvinj schrieb:


> Kleines Update:
> In der aktuellen Version taucht so Shadowplay garnicht mehr auf, da der Teilen Button verschwunden ist.
> Danke NVIDIA


Wenn ich die Tage die Zeit dazu finde, werde ich mir mal ansehen, ob sich da was machen lässt. Große Hoffnung habe ich aber nicht.



Hoerli1337 schrieb:


> Hinweis: Das Auto-Updaten von GeForce Experience ist aktuell NICHT geblockt. Daher lad das Schrott-Tool brav neue Daten aus dem Netz.


Was genau meinst Du? Dass die Einträge für die hosts-Datei den Netzwerkverkehr für die GeForce Experience Updates nicht unterbinden?

Übrigens habe ich einen Hinweis im ersten Beitrag hinzugefügt, der auf die aktuelle Sicherheitsproblematik hinweist, die durch den von GeForce Experience installierten node.js Server entsteht.


----------



## Hoerli1337 (2. Mai 2017)

nVidia hat einen sicherlich komplett Nutzlosen Hacken in die Systemsteuerung eingebaut.
https://i1.wp.com/hoerli.net/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/nVidia-Systemsteuerung.jpg?ssl=1


----------



## unusual (6. Mai 2017)

Ich verstehe nicht, warum immer jeder mit diesen Kommandozeile mist daherkommt und Blocke dies und das in der Host-Datei.
Warum das ganze? es reicht vollkommen den Nvidia Telemetry Container zu deinstallieren und damit ist das Thema erledigt.


----------



## bynemesis (8. Mai 2017)

bevor man den nvidia treiber installiert, kann man diesen entpacken und die ordner löschen die den telemetry müll enthalten.
scheint auch recht gut zu funktionieren, dann wird viel müll erstmal nicht installiert.


----------



## Keyborder (8. Mai 2017)

> [...] es reicht vollkommen den Nvidia Telemetry Container zu deinstallieren und damit ist das Thema erledigt.



Geht das nicht nur händisch?

Genannte Task Schedule gibt es bei mir nicht (Treiber aktuell, GFE nicht installiert), aber den neu angelegten Dienst habe ich deaktiviert.
Der Prozess im Taskmanager ist weg und soweit ich sehe ist alles ruhig.


----------



## unusual (8. Mai 2017)

Startmenü->Ausführen:

"C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RunDll32.EXE" "C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Installer2\InstallerCore\NVI2.DLL",UninstallPackage NvTelemetryContainer

Dateileichen im Ordner "C:\ProgramData\NVIDIA Corporation" löschen fertig.

Das blocken in der Host-Datei kann man sich sparen, denn mit jedem Treiber Update kann Nvidia neue Sub/Domains in Treiber integrieren das würde bedeuten das man mit jedem Update Wireshark anschmeißen muss um die verbindung zu analysieren.


----------



## Keyborder (8. Mai 2017)

Danke für den Workaround. 

Das deinstallieren hat soweit funktioniert.
Der Dienst bleibt jedoch auch nach System Neustart weiterhin erhalten. 

Den Workaround hab ich mir mal für das nächste Treiberupdate gesichert,  in ein paar Monaten.

€dit:
In deiner Zeile hast du eine Verschiebung des Leerzeichen, ziemlich am Ende. Nach dem Komme müsste es eingefügt werden und UninstallPackage.... zusammengeschrieben.
Für alle die sich wundern, dass es mit copy+paste nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Mueller1 (9. Mai 2017)

unusual schrieb:


> Startmenü->Ausführen:
> 
> "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RunDll32.EXE" "C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Installer2\InstallerCore\NVI2.DLL",UninstallPackage NvTelemetryContainer
> 
> Dateileichen im Ordner "C:\ProgramData\NVIDIA Corporation" löschen fertig.


Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, ich werde das in die Anleitung mit aufnehmen und den Dienst bei Gelegenheit genauer untersuchen.

Der _NvTelemetryContainer_ ist tatsächlich etwas neues, das es in den 375er Treibern noch nicht gab. Bis dahin wurden die meisten Telemetrie-Bestandteile nur installiert, wenn man GeForce Experience installiert hat.



unusual schrieb:


> Das blocken in der Host-Datei kann man sich sparen, denn mit jedem Treiber Update kann Nvidia neue Sub/Domains in Treiber integrieren das würde bedeuten das man mit jedem Update Wireshark anschmeißen muss um die verbindung zu analysieren.


Die Einträge in der hosts-Datei sollte man nicht weglassen, diese bieten auf jeden Fall einiges an zusätzlicher Sicherheit beim Blockieren des Netzwerkverkehrs. Natürlich könnte nVidia neue (Sub-)Domains anlegen, das erfordert aber auch immer eine neue Version der Telemetrie API-Komponenten (d.h. ein Treiber-Update), da diese ja auch den neuen Host ansprechen müssen.

Prinzipiell kann nVidia bei jedem Treiber-Update neue Telemetrie-Komponenten installieren, die eine bisherige Blockade ganz oder teilweise umgehen. Auch der NvTelemetryContainer wird beim nächsten Treiber-Update wieder auf dem System landen, auch wenn man ihn vorher deinstalliert hat.

Das wird leider immer ein Katz und Maus Spiel bleiben, mit jeder neuen Version der Software kommen potenziell neue Telemetrie-Funktionen hinzu.


----------



## Flexsist (10. Mai 2017)

BTW. Alternativ hätte auch einfach der Autostart des _Nvidia  Telemetry Container_  unter *msconfig -> Dienste* deaktiviert werden können.

Problem erkannt, Gefahr gebannt.


----------



## Keyborder (10. Mai 2017)

Ich hatte ja wie erwähnt den Dienst deaktiviert. Habe festgestellt, dass nach deinstallieren vom Nvidia Telemetry  Container noch 2 Task Schedule entfernt wurden. 
Dachte, ich hätte alle durchgeschaut. War aber nichts offensichtliches oder im Startpost erwähntes dabei.
So ausreichend war es den Dienst alleine zu deaktivieren dann wohl doch nicht.


----------



## Flexsist (10. Mai 2017)

@ Keyborder, hast du zufällig noch GeForce Experience installiert?

Bei mir gibt es nur noch zwei Tasks nachdem ich den Autostart von _Nvidia Telemetry Container_ deaktivert habe. Diese heißen beide _NVDisplay.Container.exe_


----------



## Keyborder (10. Mai 2017)

Nein, hab ich nicht. 
Mit den Prozessen ist das bei mir auch.
Die im Startpost genannten Einträge in der Aufgabenplanung existieren ja bei mir nicht.
Windows hat wohl in den letzten 2 Moanten weitere CEIP Dienste mit Sicherheitsupdates installiert, die ihren Dienst auch ausführen, wenn der User nicht zugestimmt hat. Schön zu sehen in der Aufgabenplanung, wann sie das letzte mal ausgeführt wurden. Habe sie alle deaktiviert und hatte dann nur noch 40 sonstige am laufen.
Es war nichts ersichtliches dabei, was auf weiteres Telemetry abgreifen hinweist. Dennoch habe ich nach deinstallieren vom Telemetry-Container noch mal 2 Einträge weniger.
Von daher glaube ich halt, dass lediglich den Dienst zu deaktivieren leider nicht ausreicht und bin dankbar für @unusuals Workaround.

So nebenbei, dass Windows dennoch Telemetry abgreift auch wenn man dem nicht zugestimmt hatist eine Schweinerei. 
Dass sie die Updates nichtssagend ins System "geschmuggelt" haben ist eine Sache. Wozu aber einem die Möglichkeit geben CEIP zu entsagen wenn hinterher das eh ignoriert wird?!
NVIDIA gehört auch auf die Finger gehauen. Man wird im Netzt der art nachgestellt, das sollte wie in natura gehandelt werden und zwar strafrechtlich verfolgt. 
Aber das ist nur meine Meinung


----------



## Flexsist (10. Mai 2017)

Hm. Scheint wohl mit deinem Win 8.1 (falls die Angabe in deinem Profil noch aktuell ist) oder Win10 zusammen zu hängen.

Ich habe in meiner Win7 Aufgabenplanung nicht mal einen übergeordneten Nvidia Ordner.


----------



## Keyborder (10. Mai 2017)

W8.1. 
Wer hat den was von NVIDIA Ordner gesagt?
Was weiß ich wo die gelistet waren. Hab das Gefühl mich bei dir wiederholen zu müssen. Es gab vorher keine Einträge die auf Telemetry von NVIDIA zurückzuschließen sind. Es geht lediglich um aktive Aufgaben und Fakt ist, dass ich erst seit Deinstallation 2 Einträge weniger habe.

Für doch mal 'nen Selbstest durch und deinstalliere auch den Telemetry Container, bevor du pauschale Rückschlüsse ziehst.
Tut sich bei dir nichts, dann haben wir schon mal 2 verschiedene Erkenntnisse. Auch wenn das keinen Interessiert. Aber besser als uns gegenseitig auf den Geist zu gehen


----------



## Flexsist (10. Mai 2017)

> Für doch mal 'nen Selbstest durch und deinstalliere auch den Telemetry Container, bevor du pauschale Rückschlüsse ziehst.



Vor der Deinstallation 41 Aufgaben, nach der Deinstallation, 41 Aufgaben.


----------



## Mueller1 (10. Mai 2017)

Kurzes Update: Anleitung wurde inzwischen ergänzt.

Habe den "neuen" Telemetrie-Dienst (der auch ohne GeForce Experience installiert wird) kurz geprüft, es kamen keine neuen Hosts dazu. Auch dieser Dienst baut eine Verbindung zu _events.gfe.nvidia.com_ auf. D.h. wer die Verbindungen zu diesem Host schon gemäß Anleitung vorher blockiert hatte, hat auch mit der neuesten Version und diesem Dienst keine Telemetrie-Daten an nVidia geschickt.


----------



## h_tobi (9. Juni 2017)

Mueller1 schrieb:


> Kurzes Update: Anleitung wurde inzwischen ergänzt.
> .................................



Großen Respekt für deine Mühe  für mich hat sich damit eine GPU von NV erst mal erledigt, echt heftig, was die alles auslesen.

Allen Anderen, viel Glück und vor allem Erfolg beim deaktivieren.


----------



## derHotze (11. Juni 2017)

Reicht es auch die Adressen in der FritzBox auf die Blacklist zu setzen?

Damit erschlägt man alle Rechner im Haus...


----------



## Mueller1 (14. Juni 2017)

derHotze schrieb:


> Reicht es auch die Adressen in der FritzBox auf die Blacklist zu setzen?
> 
> Damit erschlägt man alle Rechner im Haus...


Damit unterbindet man zwar - wie im ersten Beitrag beschrieben - nicht die Datensammlung auf dem lokalen Rechner, aber die Übermittlung der Daten an nVidia.
Also ja: das ist eine Möglichkeit die man nutzen kann. Und da sie, wie du schon schreibst, gleich für alle Rechner die Übertragung sperrt sogar eine etwas bessere als per hosts-Datei.

Zusätzlich würde ich aber empfehlen den Telemetrie-Dienst und die Telmetrie-Aufgaben auf den Rechnern zu deaktivieren, dann wird weder gesammelt noch verschickt.
GeForce Experience zu deinstallieren ist auf jeden Fall auch ratsam, sofern man dessen Funktionen nicht braucht. Ich werde nicht müde das zu empfehlen


----------



## AtomicFrost (15. Juni 2017)

Disable Nvidia Telemetry • Nate Shoffner


----------



## T'PAU (20. August 2017)

Interessantes Thema! Mir fällt  seit so ca. 1-2 Wochen (komischerweise nicht vorher?) ein ständiger Verkehr auf der _Datenautobahn_ auf (NetSpeedMonitor sei dank ^^).
Mit Hilfe von Microsofts Process Explorer hab ich den Übeltäter identifiziert: *nvcontainer.exe * (siehe Bild)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Halte ich den Prozess an (suspend) herrscht Funkstille im Netzwerk, starte ich den Prozess wieder geht das gefunke munter weiter. Den Prozess killen bringt nichts, er ist sofort wieder da!

Hab mal das von Mueller1 durchgeführt (Hosts-Datei anpassen ohne "gfwsl.geforce.com", wegen Shadowplay) und auch dieses Nate Shoffner Tool aus dem letzten Post benutzt.
Obiger Prozess funkt munter weiter. Erst wenn ich auch noch "gfwsl.geforce.com" in Hosts aufnehme sendet auch nvcontainer.exe nicht mehr.

Da Shadowplay eh das einzige aus "Experience" ist, was ich benutzt habe bis dato, muss ich mich wohl mal nach 'nem anderen Aufnahme-Tool für Ingame-Videos umschauen.

Wenn ich das hier alles richtig verstanden habe, ist das Thema "Daten zu Nvidia schicken" selbst dann nicht erledigt, wenn man auf Experience gänzlich verzichtet?


----------



## extremeDsgn (27. August 2017)

Hi,

ich habe nur die Nvidia Treiber installiert, Experience installiere ich nie. Im Taskmanager ist 2 mal NvidiaDisplaycontainer.exe und 1 mal Nvidiatelemetrie noch was. Bei den Codes in *Schritt 2* kommt bei mir der Fehler bei allen drei "Aufgabenname nicht vorhanden".

*Schritt 3* konnte ausgeführt werden und die Deinstallation war erfolgreich.

Bei *Schritt 4* erhalte ich als Antwort:

C:\Windows\System32>ping telemetry.gfe.nvidia.com

Ping wird ausgeführt für telemetry.gfe.nvidia.com [::1] mit 32 Bytes Daten:
Antwort von ::1: Zeit<1ms
Antwort von ::1: Zeit<1ms
Antwort von ::1: Zeit<1ms
Antwort von ::1: Zeit<1ms

Ping-Statistik für ::1:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 4, Verloren = 0
    (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Mittelwert = 0ms


Im Taskmanager ist jetzt der Telemetrie Dienst verschwunden aber 2 mal NvidiaDisplaycontainer.exe immer noch vorhanden. Was kann ich machen?


----------



## reddevil66693 (17. Dezember 2017)

AtomicFrost schrieb:


> Disable Nvidia Telemetry • Nate Shoffner



Funkt das schon wer probiert?


----------



## DaHell63 (17. Dezember 2017)

Nvidia Telemetry taucht bei mir gar nicht auf.....weil ich es nicht installiere.

Ich entpacke den geladenen Treiber und lösche was ich nicht brauche.

Also Telemetry/GFExperience usw.

und dann wird aus dem Ordner das Setup ausgeführt.


----------



## reddevil66693 (17. Dezember 2017)

Aber wenn es ein Update gibt machst du es da jedes mal oder wie? 

So welche Daten gehören gelöscht? habe bis jetzt nur Telemetrie Ordner gelöscht.


----------



## Mueller1 (18. Dezember 2017)

reddevil66693 schrieb:


> Aber wenn es ein Update gibt machst du es da jedes mal oder wie?
> 
> So welche Daten gehören gelöscht? habe bis jetzt nur Telemetrie Ordner gelöscht.


Hast du Schritt 2 schon ausprobiert? Das sollte eigentlich den Telementrie-Dienst wegputzen - leider deinstalliert das auch GeForce Experience (zumindest hat's das noch bei 382.05 getan).

Ein kurzer Test mit dem Treiber-Paket 388.59 und GeForce Experience 3.11.0.73 hat jedoch bei mir ergeben, dass man den Telemetrie-Container-Dienst deaktivieren kann, ohne dass bspw. GameStream verloren geht. Auch die Spiele-Liste bleibt erhalten (sofern man schon vorher eine hatte), Updates der Spieleliste dürften aber vermutlich nicht mehr funktionieren. Ob ShadowPlay noch funktioniert habe ich bisher nicht getestet.

Den Dienst kann man mit folgenden Kommandos in einer Admin-Konsole deaktivieren und stoppen:

```
sc config "NvTelemetryContainer" start=disabled
sc stop "NvTelemetryContainer"
```
Das dürfte die Telemetrie-Übertragung die über diesen Dienst läuft deaktivieren. Was das aber konkret ist und was nicht habe ich aber noch nicht untersucht.

Generell ist das ein ewiges Katz- und Maus-Spiel. nVidia hat in den letzten Releases immer wieder etwas an den Telemetrie-Funktionen und Diensten verändert.
Eine halbwegs zuverlässige Methode die Datenübertragung dauerhaft zu unterbinden ist nur (siehe erste Seite) die nVidia Server per hosts-Datei oder Firewall zu sperren.
Alle anderen Methoden gehen spätestens nach einem Treiber-Update verloren und müssen erneut ausgeführt werden.

Ihr dürft gerne eure Erfahrungen hier teilen, was durch welche Deaktivierung in welcher GeForce Experience Version noch funktioniert. Eine generelle Aussage unabhängig von der konkreten Treiber/GeForce Experience Version kann man leider nicht treffen.
Ich selber habe leider nicht die Zeit bei jedem einzelnen Treiber-Update zu prüfen, was sich alles verändert hat und nun geht / nicht mehr geht. Der Telemetrie-Dienst "NvTelemetryContainer" war bspw. in den 375er Versionen so noch nicht enthalten.


----------



## reddevil66693 (18. Dezember 2017)

Hab den Treiber noch nicht mal installiert nur entpackt siehste eh auf dem Bildchen oben. Ich brauch nur den Treiber für die Gpu alles andere kannst kippen aber weis nicht was was genau ist.


----------



## DARPA (19. Dezember 2017)

Ich lösche immer nur den Telemetry Ordner. Den Rest regelt die custom Installation.


----------



## DaHell63 (19. Dezember 2017)

Hast recht, kann man ja bei der benutzerdefinierten Installation abwählen was nicht gewünscht wird.


----------



## Painkilleraxel (21. Dezember 2017)

Ist doch ganz einfach Leute.
1. diese Telemetrie ist nur vorhanden wenn Ihr den kompletten Treiber von NVidea installiert habt.
Im Standart Windows Nvidea treiber ist es nicht vorhanden.

2.Diese Zeilen einzelt im CMD Fenster (Asl Admin gestartet)  ausführen:
______________________
schtasks /change /TN NvTmMon_{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8} /disable

schtasks /change /TN NvTmRep_{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8} /disable

schtasks /change /TN NvTmRepOnLogon_{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8} /disable 
____________________
Damit werden die Telemetrie Dienste von Nvidea gestoppt.!!!!!

Und zum schluss dieses ebenfalls im CMD Fenster ausführen,damit wird die gesamte Nvidea Telemetrie deinstalliert.
____________________
rundll32 "%PROGRAMFILES%\NVIDIA Corporation\Installer2\InstallerCore\NVI2.DLL",UninstallPackage NvTelemetryContainer
____________________
Wenn Ihr das so macht,braucht Ihr auch keine Host Datei anpassen,weil alles weg ist was Nachhauese telefoniert.

Dies muss nach jedem Neuerem installiertem NVidea Treiber wiederholt werden.

3.GeForce Experience  OC kann selbstverständlich dann nicht mehr benutzut werden,weils an die Telemetrie gekopelt ist.

Benutzt statdessen MSI Afterburn !!!!!!


----------



## JanJake (18. Januar 2018)

Danke! Aber es hat bei mir so nicht geklappt. Habe jetzt alle Datein Manuel runter geschmissen! 

Installiert ist nur der GPU und PhysX Treiber. Sonst nichts und trotzdem war einiges da. Aber es hat nicht geklappt wie beschrieben. Benutzt wird der Treiber 390.65.


----------



## reddevil66693 (26. Januar 2018)

den scheiss wirst nie los habs jetzt einfach mit dem programm gemacht der es einfach deaktiviert, entpacken und löschen briongt nix hatte es trotzdem drauf und ich habe alles gelöscht bis auf grafikartentreiber.


----------



## Mueller1 (12. Mai 2018)

Habe soeben einen zusätzlichen Schritt für die 390er Treiber und den darin neu hinzugekommenen _NVIDIA Telemetry Container_ Dienst ergänzt.


----------



## Keyborder (12. Mai 2018)

Danke für die Ergänzung.
Du hast das jetzt allerdings nahtlos integriert, sodass nicht hervorgeht welche zusätzlichen Aufwendungen nötig sind.  
Daher die Frage: Ist der Dienst zu deaktivieren das einzige, was dazu kam?

Ich muss erwähnen, dass der Dienst schon lange bei mir vorhanden ist und natürlich auch deaktiviert.
Da hatten wir schon im Mai letzten Jahres darüber geschrieben.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. 
Ich hätte mir zb gewünscht, dass editierte hervorgehoben würde. Damit man nicht noch mal den ganzen Workaround durch gehen muss, wenn nicht nötig.
Ich für meinen Teil renne nicht jeden Treiber hinterher. 
Habe erst ende Sept '17 v.385.1 installiert und das ist der letzte Stand.
Das lässt das ganze unübersichtlich gestalten.

Da nicht jedes zB neue Spiel unbedingt den aktuellen Treiber benötigt, einige Treiber zudem eh leider Probleme machen können, bleibe ich gerne bei für mich stabile Treiber sitzen, solange eine Aktualisierung nicht notwendig ist.

Wundert mich jetzt nur, dass ein Dienst ins Spiel kommt, welcher eigtl schon über einem Jahr vorhanden ist.
GFE war nie installiert.


mfg


----------



## Mueller1 (12. Mai 2018)

Keyborder schrieb:


> Danke für die Ergänzung.
> Du hast das jetzt allerdings nahtlos integriert, sodass nicht hervorgeht welche zusätzlichen Aufwendungen nötig sind.
> Daher die Frage: Ist der Dienst zu deaktivieren das einzige, was dazu kam?


Die versionsspezifischen Punkte sind als solche in der Anleitung markiert. Ich werde demnächst die Anleitung mal etwas aufräumen, so dass sie nur noch für eine exakte (möglichst aktuelle) Version gilt, mit der ich das ganze getestet habe. Das sollte Verwirrungen vermeiden und alles etwas übersichtlicher gestalten.
Eine separate Anleitung pro Version und eine komplette Historie aller Versionen mit jeweiliger Anleitung wäre zu aufwändig und wenig sinnvoll.



Keyborder schrieb:


> Ich muss erwähnen, dass der Dienst schon lange bei mir vorhanden ist und natürlich auch deaktiviert.
> Da hatten wir schon im Mai letzten Jahres darüber geschrieben.


Der _NVIDIA Telemetry Container_ war früher nicht als eigenständiger Windows-Dienst vorhanden, sondern wurde indirekt über eine DLL geladen. Da war es noch nicht so einfach möglich den zu deaktivieren, ohne einige Fehler in der Treiber-Software auszulösen.
Möglich, dass er schon vor v390 als Windows-Dienst dazu kam, da ich auch nicht jedes einzelne Release teste. Wenn jemand die exakte Version kennt, in der er als eigener Dienst dazu kam, kann er hier sie gerne nennen, dann ergänze ich das.



Keyborder schrieb:


> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen.
> Ich hätte mir zb gewünscht, dass editierte hervorgehoben würde. Damit man nicht noch mal den ganzen Workaround durch gehen muss, wenn nicht nötig.
> Ich für meinen Teil renne nicht jeden Treiber hinterher.
> Habe erst ende Sept '17 v.385.1 installiert und das ist der letzte Stand.
> Das lässt das ganze unübersichtlich gestalten.


Wie in der Anleitung erwähnt muss man leider bei jeder Treiber-Installation alle Punkte ausführen, dazu zählt bspw. i.d.R. auch das halbjährliche Windows 10 Upgrade. Mit Ausnahme der Blockierung des Netzwerkverkehrs über die hosts Datei, diese bleibt auch nach Updates (egal ob Treiber oder Windows) erhalten.

Wie erwähnt habe ich in der Anleitung lediglich den Punkt mit dem _NVIDIA Telemetry Container_ Dienst ergänzt, ansonsten gab es keine Änderungen.


----------



## Keyborder (12. Mai 2018)

Danke bis hierher schon mal!



> Wenn jemand die exakte Version kennt, in der dieser Dienst dazu kam, kann er hier sie gerne nennen, dann ergänze ich das.



lediglich 375.70, 382.05 und 385.41 hatte ich in letzter Zeit installiert.
Wie hier jemand erwähnt gab es diesen Dienst mit v.375.70 noch nicht. Bei mir kam er wohl beim insten von v.382.05 dazu.

Task Shedule gabs bei mir nie.
Aber punkt 4 konnte ich erfolgreich durchführen. Nach Sys-Neustart und erneutem Versuch den Container zu deinstallieren zeigten auf, dass der nicht mehr vorhanden war. Musste aber wie gesagt unter Windowsdienste den erwähnten Dienst manuell deaktivieren, da dieser unberührt blieb. Erst dann war auch die container.exe aus dem Taskmanager verschwunden.
Irgend welche Probleme kann ich nicht feststellen.

Bleibt bei mir abzuwarten was sich ergibt, wenn ich den Treiber aktualisiere.


----------



## Mueller1 (20. Mai 2018)

Habe die Anleitung jetzt mal entschlackt.

An dieser Stelle sei noch einmal erwähnt: das massive Datensammeln/übertragen geht erst mit GeForce Experience los.
Will man bspw. nur GameStream nutzen, kann aber auf die Spiele-Optimierungen verzichten, dann kann man zumindest die Datenübertragung wie unter 1. beschrieben an nVidia verhindern. So kriegt man es trotz unterdrückter Telemetrie-Übertragung hin auf einem SHIELD TV zu spielen.


----------



## newdeal (20. Mai 2018)

Möchte nur kurz Danke  für die Sensibilisierung dieses Themas sagen.

Hatte früher schon mal die Datensammlung von Nvidia abgeschaltet, inzwischen mit neuer Plattforum sowie Windows10 muss ich wieder damit beschäftigen.

Beim ersten Installieren des Nvidia Treibers hatte ich bewusst auf die Komponente "GeForce Experience" verzichtet. Werde mal in die Tiefe gehen und nachschauen was (welcher Dienst) da überhaupt noch aktiv ist.


----------



## Nitroglow (27. Juli 2018)

ich hatte das problem mit der abschaltung von dem datefluss .....das ich nur noch 59 hz am monitor hatte und keine 100hz ....nach allen moeglichen versuchen ....habe die 100hz nur erlauben der datenerfassung wieder bekommen?¿? verstehe ich zwar nicht was daten mit der hz zahl vom monitor(treiber) zu tun hat aber nunja^^


----------



## Mueller1 (27. August 2018)

Nitroglow schrieb:


> ich hatte das problem mit der abschaltung von dem datefluss .....das ich nur noch 59 hz am monitor hatte und keine 100hz ....nach allen moeglichen versuchen ....habe die 100hz nur erlauben der datenerfassung wieder bekommen?¿? verstehe ich zwar nicht was daten mit der hz zahl vom monitor(treiber) zu tun hat aber nunja^^


Das klingt wirklich sehr seltsam.
Welcher Schritt genau hat denn bei welcher Treiberversion dafür gesorgt, dass du die Frequenz des Monitors nicht höher einstellen konntest?
Der blockierte Netzwerk-Traffic kann es nicht gewesen sein, höchstens das Deaktivieren der Windows-Dienste käme in Betracht.


----------



## Nitroglow (11. September 2018)

@Mueller1

kann ich dir leider nicht sagen ..finde den Thread nicht mehr  wo ich das Problem beschreiben habe ( war auf CB)


----------



## Hoerli1337 (18. Oktober 2018)

Wer das PiHole etwas einfacher ausstatten will,
hab hier mal eine Blocklist erstellt 
nVidiaAntiSpy/list.txt at master . Hoerli1337/nVidiaAntiSpy . GitHub


----------



## PeaceTank (14. November 2018)

Moin moin,

ich habe die ganzen Sachen von Nvidia über CCleaner abgeschaltet.

Siehe Bild...


----------



## ZeroM (14. November 2018)

PeaceTank schrieb:


> ich habe die ganzen Sachen von Nvidia über CCleaner abgeschaltet.


Leider ist das nicht unbedingt alles...


----------



## tronron (24. Februar 2019)

Wow, danke! Hab erledigt!


----------



## BaZZtian (17. März 2019)

Leider haben die das nun so geändert das man ohne die telemetrie garnichts mehr machen kann egal was man nutzen will es muss alles an sein ...


----------



## Mueller1 (27. April 2019)

BaZZtian schrieb:


> Leider haben die das nun so geändert das man ohne die telemetrie garnichts mehr machen kann egal was man nutzen will es muss alles an sein ...


Wenn du mit "gar nichts" GeForce Experience und mit "alles" den "NVIDIA Telemetry Container Dienst" meinst dann ja: GeForce Experience lässt sich seit eine der letzten Versionen nicht mehr starten, wenn dieser Dienst nicht läuft.

Die Tasks und der Netzwerktraffic lassen sich aber bspw. trotzdem deaktivieren, GeForce Experience startet dann mit den genannten Einschränkungen.

Man kann den Dienst auch nur kurzfristig starten, wenn man in GeForce Experience schnell etwas machen möchte und ihn danach gleich wieder deaktivieren.


----------



## Fim8ulv3tr (31. Oktober 2019)

Danke für die Anleitung. Ich habe den Prozess eher zufällig bei einer Begutachtung der laufenden Prozesse entdeckt, Gott sei Dank ist "telemetry" im Dateinamen, also weiß man wenigstens, was das ist.
Tasks hatte ich keine zum Abschalten, nur den Dienst gab es, den hab ich gestoppt und deaktiviert. 

Dass so ein Mist mitkommt, obwohl ich nur den Treiber installiert hab, ist mir gar nicht geheuer. Und dass ich lange davon gar nichts wusste, ist mir auch nicht recht, wenigstens informieren hätte man mich können, wenn man schon meine Erlaubnis nicht braucht.


----------

